

ToroPHP - A Tiny PHP Framework - kunalanand
http://toroweb.org/

======
csomar
I think I'm biased, but I no longer use any other framework rather than
FatFree (<http://fatfree.sourceforge.net/>).

Let's see how I build my website

require_once 'path/to/F3.php';

F3::route('GET /','home');

function home() {

    
    
    		echo 'Hello, world!';
    
    	}
    

F3::run();

Nice, no? This help me start quickly, iterate rapidly and scale easily when
the project gets bigger by dividing and expanding the small parts.

\- You chose your own directories structure

\- No .htaccess hacking needed.

\- Own variables table

\- Lot of useful plugins, like a lightweight ORM, Form Handler, Unit Testing,
Very flexible Caching

\- You decide to use OOP, MVC, procedural programming... or a combination of
your choice

\- Really lightweight: 50kb

------
TamDenholm
Seems quite nice and clean but i'd perhaps refactor the ToroApplication
constructor. Having to pass an array within an array each time is a little
messy. I can see why its done but you can achieve the same thing by using
func_get_args.

------
verbose
This is just a lot of hoopla! It's not a framework. It's just a bunch of
methods that comprise a front controller.

~~~
beagledude
sometimes that's all you need, broseph

------
kijinbear
Nice little framework, only 90 lines of code.

Just a minor complaint about the dispatcher syntax:

    
    
        Array('^\/article\/([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)\/?$', 'regex', 'ArticleHandler')
    

Those backslashes look clunky. Something as commonly used as a forward slash
in a URI shouldn't need to be escaped. Quick fix: use something else as a
delimiter, such as #, in line 45. (It should be a character that never occurs
in a valid URI on the server side. # is a reasonable choice because the
fragment never gets passed to the server.)

------
erraggy
It made my introduction to PHP much easier and a hell of a lot more powerful.
It just felt right to build a website this way. Easily maintainable as well.
Great work!

------
j4mie
It's also worth taking a look at Slim:

<http://www.slimframework.com/>

------
eekfuh
Anyone know of a good n small ORM for PHP?

~~~
jasonmoo
I wrote one recently. Haven't had much time to maintain it but it's about as
small n good as I've seen. :)

<https://github.com/jasonmoo/DumbledORM>

~~~
beagledude
+1 I've used this for a few projects already :)

~~~
jasonmoo
Oh sweet. Glad to hear it beagledude. :)

------
jasonmoo
Glad this finally made it to the open source scene. I'm really excited about
small, powerful tools like this in the PHP space.

~~~
jordanlev
You might also be interested in limonade (a sinatra-esque php framework) --
<http://www.limonade-php.net/>

~~~
jasonmoo
Interesting. It's ~2500 lines of code and it's a micro-framework? :)

I like it though. Thanks for the tip!

------
warble
I like my framework:

index.php: <? echo 'hello, world'; ?>

It's really simple and small.. almost non-existent.

